# show those stereos



## 1953 (Jun 13, 2014)

this thread is all about stereo air and hydraulics set ups:thumbsup:


----------



## 1953 (Jun 13, 2014)

anybody?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes


----------



## zeeshan (Jan 2, 2015)

So it happens when you hit the rear switch on your setup? I would be focusing on ground issues, if you say it is grounded to the pump rack. Some where your are losing ground. RCA issue I wouldn't think would cause the amp to go into protect mode. I'm no expert mind you, but maybe try a volt meter and have someone hit the switch and see what happens to power and ground on the amp. Even a a simple test light, try it on pos, and neg to amp. Try the basics first.
_________________________
Decrease your exam stress by using our latest ccent ccna and best quality testking and ccna wireless study guide pass guarantee ccnp switch dumps and Florida Southern College.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Wtf


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

This is what the OP wants to see:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## BoomCar (Feb 12, 2015)

boom


----------

